# Gorilla gripper



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I've posted this at a few other forums and thought anyone dealing with sheet goods might find it useful...
I have been looking at this thing on the Internet for a few years now but never ordered one. I finally got one and it arrived today. I couldn't wait to try it out so scurried out to my garage, where I keep my sheet goods. Man, this thing works just as well as advertised! I was picking up and moving sheets of 3/4" MDF with no hassle at all. The stuff is still heavy but it was VERY manageable with the Gripper.
I'm 52 and a little overweight, so hauling around sheet goods is getting tougher every year that goes by. I actually dread going into the big box stores and getting sheets of whatever as I know finding an employee to help me is like pulling teeth. Loading up and getting plywood (especially on a windy day) can be hazardous to your health. I can always feel some aches the next day after dealing with sheet goods. I usually work alone and though I have one of the carriers that goes under the sheet, it's a PITA to get the sheet off the ground and the carrier positioned.
Anyway, I will probably order another one so I have one for the shop and one to keep in my truck, that's how impressed I am.
For those, like me, impressed with beefy, well-made tools, you'll love this. (Made in the USA also)

Just as a footnote...I am in no way associated with the company that makes these. One of the reasons for these forums is to share ideas and tools. I'm sharing.
I got mine through their website at:
http://www.gorillagripper.com:80/


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

I tried one of those at a woodworking convention I went to last winter, they're GREAT!!!!

I have to put that on my wish list now! I would have gotten it at the convention, but I figured the WHOLE kreg set and an expensive fence was enough!


----------



## WonderMonkey (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice! I'll put this on my list.


----------



## WonderMonkey (Oct 9, 2007)

This weekend I went and purchased some sheets of plywood. I carried it a few times to move, etc. This product would have come in handy.


----------

